# 2x4 corner joints



## sansuns (Oct 3, 2013)

How do I join a 2x4 hand rail that slopes 11 degree gradient and then turns left 90 degree and levels. I wanted to do an angle joint if that is possible.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Try goggling a compound miter angle calculator such as this one: http://www.pdxtex.com/canoe/compound.htm I got a miter angle of 44.469 and a bevel of 7.754. That would be with the 2x4 on edge with the wide portion against the fence. You may want to verify using scrap. Other sites give better explanations and drawings, that was just the first one I found.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sansuns said:


> How do I join a 2x4 hand rail that slopes 11 degree gradient and then turns left 90 degree and levels. I wanted to do an angle joint if that is possible.


You could have the two directions die into a corner block. Or, on the 11° slope, cut an angle to level it out, and then do a miter to turn the corner.








 







.


----------

